# Blank "Now Playing" screen



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

My DTivo S2 has started doing this weird thing. If I'm flipping through looking at the recordings on it, and then I go back to the Now Playing screen, the screen is blank. It's got all the graphics, but no program names. If I wait about a minute, they eventually show-up. Needless to say, this is quite annoying. 

Anyone know what's up?

Thanks.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I've seen this a few times - it's usually fixed by just restarting your DirecTivo.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

I appreciate the suggestion, but that was the first thing I tried. No dice.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ipodfreek said:


> My DTivo S2 has started doing this weird thing. If I'm flipping through looking at the recordings on it, and then I go back to the Now Playing screen, the screen is blank. It's got all the graphics, but no program names. If I wait about a minute, they eventually show-up. Needless to say, this is quite annoying.
> 
> Anyone know what's up?
> 
> Thanks.


If your DTivo is hacked, it is a DNS issue. For possible fixes see the DVRpedia (see my sig) entry on blank NPL.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

It is hacked, but not connected to the network.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ipodfreek said:


> It is hacked, but not connected to the network.


That's the problem. It's looking for an internet connection. You'll need to set a bunk DNS.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Bosstone74 (Feb 28, 2004)

Good lucK!


----------

